# Ive treat myself to some of this....



## ABYSS (Oct 30, 2005)

Massive thanks to David G, this will be only 1 of 2 in the UK 

Question is, do i use it or lock it away for a rainy day?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Is that the Kore?

Marc has been using a new one too. Looks very very good. 

Any prices to share? :thumb:


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

What wax is it.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I want that case!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.chemicalguys.nl/index.php/kore-dark.html

:argie:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

About £1000 of wax there.


----------



## VeeDubEuro (Aug 31, 2009)

oooh- lovely lookin case- does that logo remind anyone of the skullcandy logo? always made me think of it hehe


VeeDub:wave:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> http://www.chemicalguys.nl/index.php/kore-dark.html
> 
> :argie:





Blazebro said:


> About £1000 of wax there.


:doublesho

I wandered what all the fuss was about! :argie:

How big is it? (not that I'll be buying some! :lol


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Samples please :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ABYSS (Oct 30, 2005)

amiller said:


> Is that the Kore?
> 
> Marc has been using a new one too. Looks very very good.
> 
> Any prices to share? :thumb:


the one Marc's been using is something different and around about a 10th of the price of this one...

As for price, youre looking in excess of £1000, the UK rrp is £1500.00


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

It would be a pain in the **** though, having to undo 4 bolts everytime you wanted to re wax.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Now that looks different :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I was one of the lucky ones that got to hold and smell this wax yesterday! :lol:

The packaging is awesome and nothing like you'd expect for a wax, being aircraft quality milled aluminium with an 'o' ring seal machined into the cover! :doublesho

Enjoy your new wax ABYSS (if you dare use it! :lol.

Alan W


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Im liking that , some nice waxes coming out of late..


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

vxrmarc said:


> Im liking that , some nice waxes coming out of late..


hint hint :wave:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Hahahahahaha..


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

Bet it dont look as good or last as long as colly??? lmao
but yes the box will look good on ya coffee table


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Wonder how much that tub costs to manufacture,Im pretty sure this is just going to be another hugely marked up product, no better performance wise than something at £20. I'm just guessing ovcourse. 

However, I must agree, it's kinda cool.


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

There are 894 million people living in the world today who do not have safe water to drink, and over 2.5 billion people (two fifths of the global population) do not have access to adequate sanitation facilities (World Health Organisation, 2009). The combination of lack of water and inadequate sanitation causes the death of a child every 18 seconds.

£15 will provide someone with water for life.
£20 can pay for lessons in the importance of hygiene to school children
£30 can go towards a geological survey to help find the best quality and biggest quantity of water
£50 will help pay for a drilling rig to drill down to access the water once it’s been found
£1500 will buy you some wax for ya car


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

id take the wax boyasaka!


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

pmsl ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

boyasaka said:


> There are 894 million people living in the world today who do not have safe water to drink, and over 2.5 billion people (two fifths of the global population) do not have access to adequate sanitation facilities (World Health Organisation, 2009). The combination of lack of water and inadequate sanitation causes the death of a child every 18 seconds.
> 
> £15 will provide someone with water for life.
> £20 can pay for lessons in the importance of hygiene to school children
> ...


Nice wax or not my choice of expenditure but i hope you are happy with it would have done.


----------



## chris'svr6 (May 17, 2006)

:argie: that has got to be the one of the best packaging for waxes since Dodo SN came out with the wooden pots, looks the dogs danglies...wouldn't want to forget the allen keys if you took to a clients  ...excuse me sir...can i borrow a allen key please...


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

In all seriousness.

Would screwing stainless steel/Aluminium bolts in and out of billet aluminium not create particles of aluminium that may get into the wax?

Keep it er.........lubed. :thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

boyasaka said:


> There are 894 million people living in the world today who do not have safe water to drink, and over 2.5 billion people (two fifths of the global population) do not have access to adequate sanitation facilities (World Health Organisation, 2009). The combination of lack of water and inadequate sanitation causes the death of a child every 18 seconds.
> 
> £15 will provide someone with water for life.
> £20 can pay for lessons in the importance of hygiene to school children
> ...


Whilst I understand your sentiment, how the OP spends his money is his choice.
As well as the stats you mention there's also loads of people claiming benefits, who could work (not all of them) and like you and me, no doubt the OP earned all the money he paid for that wax, gave a whole chain of people employment and profit (and this fed some mouths around the world in so doing). We have no choice but to pay taxes that keep people who cannot be bothered to work with some sort of income (some are of course genuine I don't deny that). I spend silly amounts on koi carp that makes this hobby look positively cheap. But is that wrong? No I earnt it, and paid 40% tax on most of it. And I give to charity. I don't smoke or drink (which is fine by me when people do),,,I choose how to spend my money and it's called balance...so if that's on a fish or a lump of wax so be it....

OP - fantastic looking wax - enjoy whatever you decide to do with it!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

boyasaka said:


> There are 894 million people living in the world today who do not have safe water to drink, and over 2.5 billion people (two fifths of the global population) do not have access to adequate sanitation facilities (World Health Organisation, 2009). The combination of lack of water and inadequate sanitation causes the death of a child every 18 seconds.
> 
> £15 will provide someone with water for life.
> £20 can pay for lessons in the importance of hygiene to school children
> ...


Well done boyasaka. Well written, thoughtful and just shows the madness of our blinkered view on life or our plain disregard for our fellow humans.

Thanks for giving me a better perspective,

Richard.


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

oh dear


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Sorry, but that's just obscene for such a small amount and is just a wax afterall. Each to their own though.


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

Your 1000 percent right Clive , He is obvisulsy has a very succesfull businessman . and works very hard i bet for the money he earns , Everyone spends money differently , and its there choice on what they spend it on ,, I myself am a self confessed timothy tight ****, and my hobbies are investing money and making more , but some of my friends earn fortunes and blows the lot of drink , **** and nights out on the lash , some people would spend a grand on a fishing rod , some on a camera , some like you on koi, each to there own , my post was done for a bit of fun , i was not disaproving of his choice to spend his own money on ,


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

boyasaka said:


> Your 1000 percent right Clive , He is obvisulsy has a very succesfull businessman . and works very hard i bet for the money he earns , Everyone spends money differently , and its there choice on what they spend it on ,, I myself am a self confessed timothy tight ****, and my hobbies are investing money and making more , but some of my friends earn fortunes and blows the lot of drink , **** and nights out on the lash , some people would spend a grand on a fishing rod , some on a camera , some like you on koi, each to there own , my post was done for a bit of fun , i was not disaproving of his choice to spend his own money on ,


Fair point - and we clearly share a couple of hobbies as I too like cars and also investing and making money. I just blow a little of it on a couple of hobbies. Apologies if I came across too seriously, was not my intention.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

CliveP said:


> Whilst I understand your sentiment, how the OP spends his money is his choice.
> As well as the stats you mention there's also loads of people claiming benefits, who could work (not all of them) and like you and me, no doubt the OP earned all the money he paid for that wax, gave a whole chain of people employment and profit (and this fed some mouths around the world in so doing). We have no choice but to pay taxes that keep people who cannot be bothered to work with some sort of income (some are of course genuine I don't deny that). I spend silly amounts on koi carp that makes this hobby look positively cheap. But is that wrong? No I earnt it, and paid 40% tax on most of it. And I give to charity. I don't smoke or drink (which is fine by me when people do),,,I choose how to spend my money and it's called balance...so if that's on a fish or a lump of wax so be it....
> 
> OP - fantastic looking wax - enjoy whatever you decide to do with it!
> ...


If you made that rhyme i would call you shakespeare! NOT what i would spend my money on but balance was the key word. Weather or not we "directly" give to charity doesn't change the fact that 40% of what we earn is spent on others. I choose to give time to charity to physically make a difference, any fool can give money to someone who lies about where it goes. Again not what i would spend 1500 on, but more power to him if that is his outlet. Enjoy:thumb:


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

CliveP said:


> Fair point - and we clearly share a couple of hobbies as I too like cars and also investing and making money. I just blow a little of it on a couple of hobbies. Apologies if I came across too seriously, was not my intention.
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


NO WORRIES CLIVE ,, everyone thinks others are mad when they spend lots of money on there interests that dont interest others , i thick its crazy spending a grand on wax , your mates might think your mad for spending 100s if not 1000s on fish , my mates defo thought i was mental when i bought this for 1300 quid 2 years ago ,,,


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

ABYSS said:


> Massive thanks to David G, this will be only 1 of 2 in the UK
> 
> Question is, do i use it or lock it away for a rainy day?


just now it is but im sure there will be more make there way to here


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

congrats,
thats a very neat tub of wax!!

would i buy it personally?
dont think so. i'm more a zymol vintage person


----------



## ABYSS (Oct 30, 2005)

This arrived this morning, never mind whats inside, the casing is ******* awesome


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

looks awesome mate, enjoy it


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

boyasaka said:


> my mates defo thought i was mental when i bought this for 1300 quid 2 years ago ,,,


What is that?


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

looks like a lump of silver to me


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

correctomondo , its a 5kg bar of 99.9 percent bar of pure silver ,


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

With packaging that good I don't think it matters whats inside the box. It could be after dinner mints & it would still be kool!!


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

boyasaka said:


> correctomondo , its a 5kg bar of 99.9 percent bar of pure silver ,


Do you always leave it in the window?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

The questions no-one has asked is:
How does it compare in looks and durability to other waxes in the same price range and what is the beading/sheeting characteristics like..


----------



## ABYSS (Oct 30, 2005)

qstix said:


> The questions no-one has asked is:
> How does it compare in looks and durability to other waxes in the same price range and what is the beading/sheeting characteristics like..


ill tell you when ive found a suitable donor to use the wax on


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

ABYSS said:


> ill tell you when ive found a suitable donor to use the wax on


me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me :thumb:


----------



## ABYSS (Oct 30, 2005)

ajmanby said:


> me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me :thumb:


Had a feeling someone would say that...

Ive been speaking to David at CG about an idea ive had to use my pot of KORE to raise some cash for Charity..


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

johnnyguitar said:


> Do you always leave it in the window?


NOooooooooooooooooo its a paper weight on my desk lol


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

how cool would that be ,, sell raffel tickets and the winner gets his car treated with kore,, let the compitition commence lol


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

Been reading this one with interest and thinking thats one hell of a price for some wax :doublesho, then I noticed your just along the road from me.................what time you want the car dropping off? :buffer: lol

If I could ever justify paying that much for some wax I dont think I would ever use it, I wouldnt want to spoil it :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks interesting


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

boyasaka said:


> NOooooooooooooooooo its a paper weight on my desk lol


why did you buy a bar of silver for £1300 is it still worth that much?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

About £400/Kg at the moment.


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

Adnoh said:


> why did you buy a bar of silver for £1300 is it still worth that much?


NO its not worth 1300 now ,, its worth around 2 grand , and im keeping hold of it till its worth 4k silver is very very undervalued at the mo and getting harder to mine ,, i paid 200 quid for a gold kruggerand about 5 years ago (1 ounce of 24k gold ) and sold it on eaby last year for 800 ,, , wish i had bought bloody 10 grands worth ,,


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> In all seriousness.
> 
> Would screwing stainless steel/Aluminium bolts in and out of billet aluminium not create particles of aluminium that may get into the wax?
> 
> Keep it er.........lubed. :thumb:


To far...just....NO!!!! 



spitfire said:


> Sorry, but that's just obscene for such a small amount and is just a wax afterall. Each to their own though.


Same could be said about loads of waxes mate i.e Zymol and Swissvax, but i do agree with you.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Very cool!

Have you used it yet Andrew? I'm a sucker for shiny things! Is this still only 1 of 2?


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

I was going to say that for that size block of silver it was very cheap - I wonder when the Cash for Silver adverts are going to start polluting the TV channels.....


----------



## ABYSS (Oct 30, 2005)

RussZS said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Have you used it yet Andrew? I'm a sucker for shiny things! Is this still only 1 of 2?


Well its one of 2 brought into the UK by the official UK importer 

And ive not used it yet, need to buy my R8 Spyder first :driver:


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

loving the was pot.... jealous might have to get one machined


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ABYSS said:


> Well its one of 2 brought into the UK by the official UK importer
> 
> And ive not used it yet, need to buy my R8 Spyder first :driver:


Lol 

Do I blow the Vintage fund... :buffer::devil:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Do a test! Half the bonnet in 476 and the other half in the over priced stuff and lets see the results. Now that would be very interesting!!


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

pete5570 said:


> Do a test! Half the bonnet in 476 and the other half in the over priced stuff and lets see the results. Now that would be very interesting!!


what about gtechniq C1?


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

For that price i would fully expect the wax to jump out of the pot onto the car and spread itself all over, leaving the ultimate barrier where rain just stops short of hitting the body and parts to let the car through. Oh and it should last forever.
Is this the kind of stuff that the conman in the papers the other day uses to clean over paid footballers cars at 7 grand a pop??


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

boyasaka said:


> NO its not worth 1300 now ,, its worth around 2 grand , and im keeping hold of it till its worth 4k silver is very very undervalued at the mo and getting harder to mine ,, i paid 200 quid for a gold kruggerand about 5 years ago (1 ounce of 24k gold ) and sold it on eaby last year for 800 ,, , wish i had bought bloody 10 grands worth ,,


not an ebay purchase then? :thumb: nice trading tho! silver Bar looks cool and is good investment :thumb:


----------



## sjb (Jun 14, 2006)

No comment....except,how can any car wax be worth that money??


----------



## eclipsisNA (Aug 4, 2010)

I've had Kore for about six months now:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

and how does it compare to rest of the chemical guys waxes


----------

